# Cover Letter and Invitation Letter for tourist visa to Australia



## pdmumbai (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I need help on drafting a cover letter for applying tourist visa to australia.

I want to invite my mother to australia and the agent requires a cover letter from my mother.

I am not sure what should the content of the cover letter be.

I have noted the following points that i wanted to include in the letter



To Australian High Commission
New Delhi
Sub: Application for tourist visa
I, xyz holding passport no. 123 would like to meet me my daughter for 4 weeks beginning 20th December 2013 
All accommodation and my expenses will be borne by her.
Request you to issue a visa for as earliest period

Thanks,
xyz

However, I wanted to add to this letter that my husband is not travelling with me and I have a house that I have to return and have no intentions of staying any longer than 4 weeks.

Is this necessary to mention? and if so, can someone please help me put in exact words or provide a template that I can use.

Thanks
PDM


----------

